# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Overgewicht bij Kinderen

## san1974

Hoi,Hoe krijg je kinderen zover om een beetje aan de lijn te gaan doen?
Mijn dochter is 7 jaar en is 37 kilo,veelste zwaar en heeft een buikje,
Ze snoept eigenlijk niet veel,suikervrij..maar eet wel veel brood ..
Wie weet hier iets op,hoe kan ik dit aanpakken,om ze bijv:wel af en toe iets lekkers te kunnen geven en met t eten,wat is goed eetpatroon voor kinderen?Ik heb een zoontje van 4 en die mag juist weer wat dikker worden.Hoop dat iemand me kan helpen?gr sandra

----------


## Pientje

Hallo Sandra

zoek eens op google...er is veel over te vinden.
Belangrijk is dat je dochter veel beweging krijgt.
Sport ze ook? Misschien is dat leuk voor haar....

----------


## Kees

Brood persé is niet slecht alleen wordt ons huidige brood gemaakt van
granen welke een lang raffinageproces achter de rug hebben.
Ook bij bruin brood is dat zo want het is voor de fabriek eenvoudiger om alle graan eerst volledig te vewerken en er daarna weer wat aan toe te voegen.
Dit heeft als nadeel dat een groot gedeelte van de in dit brood aanwezige koolhydraten in zetmeelvorm zo verfijnd zijn dat het lichaam ze zonder enige moeite omzet in suikers en daarna in vet. In zekere zin kun je ons huidige
brood vergelijken met cake. 
Het oorspronkelijke brood, bijvoorbeeld zuurdesembrood gebakken van gecontroleerde teelt en niet geraffineerd of geaffineerd meel, laat het lichaam heel veel harder werken en heeft daarmee dat nadeel niet. 
Mij lijkt dat als je naar de natuurvoedingswinkel gaat en daar het juiste zuurdesembrood koopt het probleem van je dochter vanzelf tot het verleden zal behoren.
Uiteraard met een hoop geduld en het halsstarrig weigeren van aanbieden van vervangers, dat dan weer wel natuurlijk.
Geen roos zonder doornen.
Maar met een uitgebalanceerd voedingspatroon en strikt toezicht dat dochterlief de ontbrekende suikers niet op een andere manier tot zich neemt moet het mogelijk zijn om een behoorlijke omslag teweeg te brengen.
Let op dat je niet gaat compenseren met andere koolhydraatrijke voedselsoorten als aardappelen( deze kun je ook beter even laten) Pasta en witte rijst( bijna even slecht als ons huidige meel), matig ook de bananen tot eentje per dag.
Denk erom dat het lichaam van je dochter suiker moet ontwennen,
en dus ook een ander evenwicht moet gaan opbouwen.
Ik wens je alle succes toe en ook heel veel kracht geduld en uithoudingsvermogen.

met vriendelijke groet,
Kees

----------


## san1974

Dank jullie wel..Zal zeker de tips overwegen...ik hou jullie op de hoogte.
Gr sandra :Smile:

----------

